

XSS in the Open | GitHub: `echo $_GET` - rohanprabhu
https://github.com/search?l=&q=echo+%24_GET&ref=advsearch&type=Code

======
init0
[https://github.com/search?l=&q=echo+%24_GET&ref=advsearch&ty...](https://github.com/search?l=&q=echo+%24_GET&ref=advsearch&type=Repositories)
Just 22 of them :)

